# Wolves by soapstone



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

My hunting partner was camping up by soapstone over Labor Day and said the guy next to him have a lot of pictures on wolves on his trail cams. Anyone else's seeing them on their cams or is he full of it?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

UTJuice said:


> said the guy next to him have a lot of pictures on wolves on his trail cams.


OK..here we go...have him jump online and go directly to this thread immediately!

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam.html

You need to have him upload his videos to the UWTCP, which will immediately be reviewed.

As a bonus the UWTCP Director of Membership Development (UWTCPDMD) is offering three 1-pound packages of Grandpa Tim's Polish Keilbasa sausage to the first UWN member that posts a Utah Gray Wolf trail cam video.

This is exciting!


----------



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll let him know


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

With the heavy human traffic up there I would really doubt if they are in the area. On the other hand though, with all of the trash campers leave behind there could very well be some large coyotes.


----------



## UTJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't see the pictures so idk if its legit I'm going off of second hand info that's why I'm curious if anyone else has any on cam. It's not an area that I hunt anyway but it's close enough to make me a little upset if they are really there.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Those are great pyrenees guard dogs :grin:

Cheddar


----------



## wildliferyan (Jul 31, 2010)

My dad and brother have been bow hunting in soapstone. They did not mention seeing anything different except a lot of sheep and cattle. I will be up there for deer muzzle hunt and rifle elk. I will pass on if I see anything. Might be scary if I do having my 11 year old daughter with me on the muzzleloader hunt.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

wildliferyan said:


> My dad and brother have been bow hunting in soapstone. They did not mention seeing anything different except a lot of sheep and cattle. I will be up there for deer muzzle hunt and rifle elk. I will pass on if I see anything. Might be scary if I do having my 11 year old daughter with me on the muzzleloader hunt.


There certainly are a lot of sheep and cattle up there, watch your step with all of the poop on the trails.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy cow!!

This is prolly the neatest thing since the Muppets took Manhattan.

Send in them videos please.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just remember ladies and gents if you do happen to shoot a wolf in Utah it had better be on accident thinking that you were shooting a coyote since the DWR has repeatedly said there are no wolves in Utah. So if you see something and shoot it, no doubt you were shooting at what you thought was a coyote.


----------



## maffleck (Jul 23, 2015)

My brother was archery hunting the North Slope of the Uintah's and the Forest Service lady they ran into told them they have wolves where they were. I didn't realize that some are saying they aren't and others claim they are. I just thought the wolves would eventually move and end up places not intended. I thought I spotted one 5 years back in the Grey's River area in Wyoming but couldn't get optics on it in time. It was too big to be a Coyote and concluded it had to be a wolf based upon the process of elimination.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Holy cow!!
> 
> This is prolly the neatest thing since the Muppets took Manhattan.
> 
> Send in them videos please.


One day, Goob, I'm going to post a picture that is actually the first darnedest thing you've ever seen, keeping an eye out for wolves so I can do just that.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

This no wolves in Utah thing reminds me a lot of the no cougars in Louisiana thing. Residents of north LA have been telling DWR for years there were a few cougars in north LA and they kept saying no. So last year someone provided pictures from their game cam to the newspaper and they posted them in the newspaper....so what does the LA DWR do, they claim the picture are NOT of a cougar and then in the same breath say if anyone shoots a cougar in Louisiana there will be serious penalties, fines and jail time involved. So in effect they're not here but if you kill one that's not here you're in trouble....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Aren't the wolves delisted north or I-80? In theory then, as long as you killed one north of there you would be fine as UT doesn't have regs for wolves, right?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

taken from http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam.html

I think wolves, with the exception of those with blue radio collars, can, at will, slip in and out of the 5th dimension, similar to what Big Foot does. This ability to appear and then disappear is why the American Indian reveres wolves, Big Foot, albino Bison, and UWN member .45 so much. Given Utah has a 5th dimension, one dimension more than Wyoming or Idaho at any rate, we're just not seeing them; they're rendering themselves invisible in Utah.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Um hello goob, haven't you ever heard of the old saying....a wolf in sheep's clothing...duh !!!!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> This no wolves in Utah thing reminds me a lot of the no cougars in Louisiana thing. Residents of north LA have been telling DWR for years there were a few cougars in north LA and they kept saying no. So last year someone provided pictures from their game cam to the newspaper and they posted them in the newspaper....so what does the LA DWR do, they claim the picture are NOT of a cougar and then in the same breath say if anyone shoots a cougar in Louisiana there will be serious penalties, fines and jail time involved. So in effect they're not here but if you kill one that's not here you're in trouble....


I went bowhunting on Barksdale AFB with a friend who flew planes there. Early in the morning you could hear big cats making all kinds of noise in the woods. We later, personally, saw a large black cat with a really long tail. We reported it and were told they don't exist in La. either. ;-)


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i have a theory that most wolves turn back into homeless people and return to salt lake city each morning when the sun comes up. hence the wolves' awareness of surveillance devices.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stimmie_78/shares/p3t2TU

not in soapstone area... but just "big coyote" tracks right?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

adult wolf track:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> taken from http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/36764-wolves-trail-cam.html
> 
> I think wolves, with the exception of those with blue radio collars, can, at will, slip in and out of the 5th dimension, similar to what Big Foot does. This ability to appear and then disappear is why the American Indian reveres wolves, Big Foot, albino Bison, and UWN member .45 so much. Given Utah has a 5th dimension, one dimension more than Wyoming or Idaho at any rate, we're just not seeing them; they're rendering themselves invisible in Utah.


I was wondering how that worked. Thanks for explaining it for us.


----------

